# What's Sydney like?



## _downpour_

This was the most appropriate place for the topic, apologies it's not really about 'cost of living' as such.. but... here goes...

I'm thinking of moving to Sydney from NZ later this year, and although I haven't got a job lined up yet (hoping to have secured one before leaving!!) I'd really like to live in Sydney... What suburbs within Sydney does everyone recommend, and which are a bit 'rough' ? I don't really want to live in the CBD, probably a 30 minute radius from the CBD would be great! I've looked on some online property rental sites about cost of living in Sydney and it seems to be quite high but then again I wasn't really sure at which suburb to look at as obviously haven't got a job yet!


----------



## Eric Bosloor

Well, I Would personally suggest that you take a holiday here first before putting all your things in storage and hauling boxes over to Australia. There are lots of property offices in Sydney that are able to give you a better idea of something in your range. Once yo uget an agent, you can head back and start prepping for the move while letting them inform you when they've found something you might like.


----------



## robboat

_downpour_ said:


> This was the most appropriate place for the topic, apologies it's not really about 'cost of living' as such.. but... here goes...
> I'm thinking of moving to Sydney from NZ later this year, and although I haven't got a job lined up yet (hoping to have secured one before leaving!!) I'd really like to live in Sydney... What suburbs within Sydney does everyone recommend, and which are a bit 'rough' ? I don't really want to live in the CBD, probably a 30 minute radius from the CBD would be great! I've looked on some online property rental sites about cost of living in Sydney and it seems to be quite high but then again I wasn't really sure at which suburb to look at as obviously haven't got a job yet!


Come over for the day and have a look around......
You can see quite a lot and get a feel for what you are looking for and where you want to be.

Good luck


----------



## tilulah1304

look into Coogee or eastern suburbs


----------



## rainman8

The eastern suburbs are the most expensive in Australia let alone Sydney. I lived in Dee Why in the Northern Beaches for 2 years and loved it. They had just finished doing it up when I left in 2010 (2 new mini malls, pub and a lot of roadworks to beautify the streets) so it is probably more expensive now. I paid $365 for a 2 bedroom only 2 blocks from the beach and all the shops/supermarkets were less than a 3 minute walk.

I have lived in the Eastern suburbs for all up 5 years (Double Bay and Watsons Bay). I must admit I got a bargain on place in Double Bay back in 2005, only $250 for a large one bedroom and I was again less than 3 minutes from pub, shops and train/bus stops. I think the reason was that at inspection time the place was absolutly filthy but they cleaned it up nicely before I moved in.

I think the rough areas are revsby, bankstown or the south western suburbs but I haven't been back since I left so can't confirm.


----------



## Cela

*Sydney*

Sydney rentals vary widely in quality and cost. House share is considerably cheaper than living alone, especially now that utilities costs have sharply risen in recent years. Most areas within a half hour bus ride to the city would be considered good areas to live.The Eastern suburbs, The CBD and the Lower North Shore are probably the most expensive. The Upper North Shore is nice and leafy while the Inner West is more vibrant and can appeal to younger people. Googling suburb statistics is a good idea to get some idea of demographics and amenities.


----------

